# Screen Printing shops in the Boston area



## vurtstar (Apr 26, 2010)

I haven't been able to find many shops around my area and was wondering if anybody could direct me to a good screen printing shop in the Boston area. I would prefer a shop that could do large prints like full frontals etc. Anything along those lines would be a great help!


----------



## emulsionapparel (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Hey, We have our own apparel brand & screen printing operation. emulsion we would gladly do some print work for you if you're still in need about year later.. Cheers


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

You can post in Referrals and Recommendations.. because self promotion is not allowed according to forum guidelines. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t1173.html

Or look in Printer Listings in your area..Massachusetts - USA - Screen Printing - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com

Tip: make sure you keep your inbox cleared because being new you don't get much space and people will PM you..


----------



## emulsionapparel (Jan 19, 2010)

Ah, sorry about that. I was just responding because we are located in Boston and I happened to come across the article. I'll be more diligent though, Cheers.


----------



## CNClark (Mar 2, 2010)

You might want to find a printer in Texas. If the screen printing in Boston is anything like the baseball team, you'll find it's better in Texas.....


SWEEP!


----------



## AlicesAttic (May 10, 2011)

emulsionapparel said:


> Hey Hey, We have our own apparel brand & screen printing operation. emulsion we would gladly do some print work for you if you're still in need about year later.. Cheers


Where are you located? I am trying to find a screenprinter near Boston.
TY


----------

